
Parallel and Concurrent Programming in Haskell (2013) - erac1e
http://chimera.labs.oreilly.com/books/1230000000929
======
brudgers
A book review: [http://www.serpentine.com/blog/2014/03/18/book-review-
parall...](http://www.serpentine.com/blog/2014/03/18/book-review-parallel-and-
concurrent-programming-in-haskell/)

